
Ask HN: How can I as an individual possibly make a difference to climate change? - trwhite
A paper published today (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;science-environment-50302392) points to a global &#x27;climate emergency&#x27;.<p>As an individual, how will any lifestyle alteration I make have any impact on climate change compared to the damage caused by livestock farming, population growth and fossil fuels etc?<p>Beyond that, what other action could I take? Were I to make a career change, which companies could I work for and make a measurable impact? Or would my time be better served in government?
======
miles
Plant-based diet can fight climate change - UN

[https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-49238749](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-49238749)

------
fghtr
[http://www.kimnicholas.com/uploads/2/5/7/6/25766487/fig1full...](http://www.kimnicholas.com/uploads/2/5/7/6/25766487/fig1full.jpg)

However, convincing politicians can do much more...

------
suramya_tomar
Or as an more extreme example, you can follow Jadav Payeng's example and
personally replant a 1,360 acres forest:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jadav_Payeng](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jadav_Payeng)

~~~
rosege
Thanks, inspirational. I plan to buy up land and plant as many trees as I can
too. I doubt I'll be able to do 1360 acres though! But at least I will help in
some small way.

------
stuqqq
Don’t reproduce.

------
codingdave
Every lifestyle alteration you make has a difference. A small one, true, but
if billions of people make small changes, it adds up.

By all means, look for big actions as well... but do the small stuff.

------
DoreenMichele
Eat less meat.

Eat local.

Drive less.

Walk more.

Plant a tree.

~~~
runjake
Buy less

Buy or use fewer things with throwaway material (plastic shopping bags,
straws)

And before you people who say "that won't make a difference!", you may or may
not be right, but it's a good first step and others will notice.

